# Ma clé usb n'est pas lisible



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de mettre plusieurs documents sur ma clé usb, et le dernier que j'ai voulu mettre a fait beuglé ma clé. Je l'ai alors déconnecter pour la reconnecter, j'ai alors le message "le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur" qui s'affiche.

Je désespère  , je suis une débutante avec mon mac et les dossiers que j'ai mis sur ma clé sont importants... (et bien sur ils ne sont plus que sur la clé, j'ai eu la bonne idée de ne pas les sauvegarder sur mon ordi)

J'ai besoin de vos conseils, merci d'avance!


----------



## gmaa (25 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

La clef est-elle visible sous Utilitaire de disque?

Si Oui "Réparer"
Si Non  Essayer des outils du genre DiskWarrior.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

et clef formatée par qui et comment?


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

Oui elle est visible, mais aucune des fonctions ne sont disponibles (que ce soit vérifier/réparer le disque ou vérifier/réparer les permissions du disque)


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

d'où sort cette clef?
Quel formatage et par qui?
evidemment formatage d'usine est   rarement pour mac, souvent booooof même si "prévu " pour mac, et il est toujours vivement conseillé de formater soi même par et pour le mac


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

Il s'agit de la clé usb d'un ami, je ne sais rien de tout ça malheureusement...
Je tiens a préciser encore une fois que je ne m'y connais pas en informatique sur mac, et un un problème de ce genre ne m'étais encore jamais arrivé!

Toutes fois, il me semble que mon ami a un pc. Sur cette clé il m'y avait mis plusieurs document que ce soit vidéos ou photos et je n'ai eu aucun problèmes pour les lire ou les consulter. Je l'ai donc vidé de tout éléments et j'y ai mis à mon tour des fichiers... (si ce que je suis en train de raconter peut servir... :/ )


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

donc probablement une clef pour PC
(soit formaté en usine ou par lui)
la suite est moins etonnante

une solution
brancher la clef sur  PC et tenter de basculer ces fichiers sur un nuage quelconque  ( dropbox compte google drive , skydrive etc  y en a des centaines)
ou
qu'il t'envoit les fichiers par email


----------



## gmaa (25 Juillet 2014)

Elle était probablement formaté MS-DOS/FAT (classique PC).
Une idée, tenter de la lire sur le PC.

(grillé...)


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

Je suis en train de la connecter à pc, au moment d'ouvrir la clé il me dit que je doit la formater...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

hum signe que la clef a un probleme
en fait signaux d'anomalie en double
pc et mac


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

Ca n'arrive qu'à moi ce genre de chose...


----------



## gmaa (25 Juillet 2014)

Ton fichier ne serait pas aussi, dans ta corbeille?
Une chose m'intrigue : la clef a "beuglé" quand tu as mis ton fichier dessus.
Il est (était) donc sur un disque.
Ou, erreur fatale, travaillais-tu directement sur le fichier sur la clef?


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

En fait ce sont des photos et des vidéos que j'ai retouché, renommé et retravaillé quand ils étaient dans la clé usb. Donc oui, j'ai encore tout mes fichiers sur mon mac mais le travail sera à refaire (rien n'est perdu j'en ai conscience, mais ça m'embête beaucoup de tout devoir re faire) (j'admet que ce n'étais pas très malin...)
Si je ne trouvais pas de solutions pour récupérer mes fichiers et que je devais tout recommencer, comment puis-je "mettre a zéro" ma clé?


(Par ailleurs, se pourrait il que ma clé soit remplie? saturée? car il me semble qu'elle ne fait qu'un Go...)


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

upper_stonz a dit:


> (j'admet que ce n'étais pas très malin...)


t'as le mérite d'etre lucide et honnête
A l'avenir eviter ce genre de bêtise
ou au moins s'assurer avant que le support est vraiment 100% compatible
et encore , une clef pouvant etre capricieuse même 100% compatible , vaut mieux ne s'en servir QUE pour transport transitoire, avec originaux sur le mac



> comment puis-je "mettre a zéro" ma clé?


même pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée
cette clef semble bien fragile et pas fiable, mais alors pas fiable du tout , et peut etre à mettre aux oubliettes


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

Je comprends vraiment pas, j'ai mis des documents dans la clé, je l'ai déconnecté, je l'ai reconnecté pour remettre des docs dessus, j'ai répéter plusieurs fois l'opération et tout marchait correctement... Je ne vois pas pourquoi le simple copier/coller d'une vidéo à tout fait beuglé... 

( et par "mettre à zéro" j'entends tout supprimer pour tout recommencer )


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

ce n'est pas tes actions qui sont en cause
( à part de bosser directement  sur une clef  )

c'est la *CLEF* elle même
il est manifeste qu'elle a un couac ( et aussi bien en mac que pc)

par ailleurs dans beaucoup de cas pour toutes pannes , 5 minutes avant la panne  ca marchait ( tv ,  voiture , montre, telephone etc)
et aucun produit n'est infaillible


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

En tout cas, merci pour vos conseils et tentatives de réparer mes erreurs, il ne me reste plus qu'à racheter une clé pour mon ami et à recommencer! 

(si je porte la clé à un informaticien, vous pensez qu'il pourrait faire quelques chose?)


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

bah si cet informaticien a ce qu'il faut pour , peut etre 
difficile à dire

quoiqu'il en soit sur mac
tu bosses tes fichiers sur le mac
tu sauvegardes sur disque externe  ( time machine  et ou clone etc)

et  une clef si clef utilisée, contient des COPIES , les originaux eux sont sur mac ET sauvegardes mac
Avec cette stratégie là , des problemes de clefs n'ont quasi aucune incidence ET tu as les originaux


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

Compris! 

Une dernière question, dans l'Utilitaire de disque, il a un onglet Restaurer qui d'après ce que j'ai compris permet de transférer les fichiers de ma clé dans un autre emplacement... Je suis à coté de la plaque ou je peux le tenter? ^^


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

ne touche à rien !

laisse cette clef tranquille
seuls des outils avancés PC ou mac pourraient peut etre  décoincer cette situation
( avant de foutre ce machin à la benne à ordure  section recyclage appareils electroniques)


----------



## upper_stonz (25 Juillet 2014)

c'est affreux de ne rien pouvoir faire :'( :'(


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2014)

sauf si tu as des outils avancés  ( mac ou pc) ou tu t'y connais bien en Terminal , une clef  ou un volume qui monte plus c'est pas  toujours facile à résoudre
( il y a des sujets là dessus)

ce qui est rageant c'est l'imprudence d'avoir bossé ces fichiers sur une clef au lieu du mac


----------



## polux748 (25 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir à vous tous Mac-User.

Je viens vers vous, pour un GROS soucis qu'un artiste de mon lieu de travail, à fais sur mon disque durs externe que j'avais fait pour elle, avec tous ses données artistique dedans.

Vous allez sûrement me dire comment ça ?

Je vous explique l'histoire du début.

- Y à un peu plus de 3 mois, une artiste de mon lieu de travail (je travail à la Cité Internationale des Arts) me demande une grande aide venant de ma part. Je Luis demande ce que cela pouvais être, pour voir ce que je pouvais faire. Elle me répondait, que son MacBook Pro 15" ne voulais plus s'allumer, dù au disque durs interne pleine. Du coup, je lui dis, que je veux bien l'aider. Mais à conditions, que je récupère toute ces données artistique sur mon MacBook Pro, pour que le sien soit formater. Et repartir sur un Mountain Lion. Et que ces données, serais installer sur disque durs externe que je lui prêterais le temps qu'il faut. Elle m'a dit du coup "OK" . 

Du coup, tout sais bien dérouler pour la récupération de ces données, et l'installe de ML . Et 2-3 jours après, je lui passa mon disque durs externe avec ces données.

Mais voilà, aujourd'hui, elle m'appelle pour me dire que son MacBook Pro ne voulais plus démarrer. Et voulais que je passe dès que je pouvais. Je lui répondais, que j'allais passer en début d'après-midi. 

Arriver chez elle en début d'après-midi, je n'avais pas mis 2 minutes pour résoudre son soucis de Mac. Mais après, chose que je ne m'attendais pas, me demanda de voir l'etat du disque durs externe que je lui avait passer. Et je fut surpris, car, il n'ai plus reconnus sur le bureau. Et ne voulant pas trop m'embeter, je lui demande si je pouvais le prendre avec moi, pour que le vois ça en détail, sur mon MacBoo Pro. Elle me dit OK. Du coup, je l'a laisse tranquille. 

Et arriver chez moi, je teste le disque durs externe sur mon MBP. Mais rien ne s'affiche sur le bureau. Du coup, je lance "Utilitaire de Disque" . Et là, je retrouve un peu le sourire. Car, le disque durs est bien là sur Utilitaire de Disque. Mais le dossier qui devrait être sur le bureau, n'est pas encore là, en marquant qu'il se nomme "disk1s2" (bizarre) . Du coup, je lance "Réparation de disque" sur la partie disk1s2 . 

Et j'ai eu le résultat, que le disque ne pouvais pas être réparer. Du coup, sans que je passe pour une personne vulgaire, ça me fais un peu chier, vu que je n'arrive pas a accéder au donnée de l'artiste, pour ré-sauvegarder encore une autre fois.

Du coup, je viens vous voir, pour avoir de l'aide. Savoir comment pourrais je, remmettre le disque durs en bonne état, sans perte de donnée.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse, et votre aide.

PS : je crois avoir fais une bêtises. Je voulais ouvrir un nouveau topic. Mais c'est sur la continuation de discutions, que je l'ai faites. Mille excuse en vers les modérateurs et Admin. Et je ne sais pas vraiment, comment y remédie.


----------

